# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Dango – chiếc bánh trung thu dễ thương của người Nhật- Ẩm thực Nhật Bản

## phuongvtt

Vào ngày rằm trung thu Otsukimi, người Nhật thường bày bánh Tsukimi-Dango theo hình tam giác trên một chiếc kệ gỗ, bên cạnh là bình cỏ susuki, và cũng có thể có thêm một số loại hoa quả nữa.

_ 

Tsukimi-Dango theo hình tam giác trên một chiếc kệ gỗ._
Ở Việt Nam, thỏ ngọc chỉ có trong truyền thuyết, người Nhật lại tin rằng có thỏ ngọc sống trên mặt trăng vì thế khi ngắm trăng họ thường tưởng tượng như đang thấy hình chú thỏ đang ăn bánh bao, hoặc đang giã bánh Tsukimi Dango.


Dango là tên gọi chung của loại bánh bao được làm từ bột gạo (mochiko) loại bánh này khá giống mochi (là một loại bánh gạo của Nhật), thường được dùng chung với trà. Dango là món ăn được dùng quanh năm, nhưng có nhiều loại dango khác nhau và được dùng theo từng mùa. Vào ngày rằm trung thu, người Nhật thường ăn bánh Tsukimi-Dango.

_

Vào ngày rằm trung thu, người Nhật thường ăn bánh Tsukimi-Dango._
Bánh Tsukimi-Dango được bầy theo hình tam giác trên một chiếc kệ gỗ, bên cạnh là bình cỏ susuki, và cũng có thể có thêm một số loại hoa quả nữa. Sau đó họ đặt kế lên hiên nhà, hoặc gần bên cửa sổ, bất cứ chỗ nào có thể nhìn thấy trăng rõ nhất, để vừa ăn, vừa ngắm trăng.





_Bánh dango được đặt gần bên cửa sổ, bất cứ chỗ nào có thể nhìn thấy trăng rõ nhất, để vừa ăn, vừa ngắm trăng._
Ở một số nơi người ta cho rằng bánh dango sau khi cúng xong để bên ngoài hiên nếu trẻ con tự ý đến lấy thì là một điều may mắn.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## phuongvtt1991

nhìn mấy cái bánh trông dễ thương quá

----------


## dung89

Nhìn thật tinh tế và hấp dẫn

----------

